# Little Zsa Zsa had a Back-flip fail...........I felt terrible....



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

On our afternoon walk just now, we were playing ball on an oval drying off after a big swim, before getting back in the car. Little Zsa Zsa went up for a high flying catch and continued following the ball, neglecting her balance and body position. She jumped about 5 foot in the air and landed from there flat on her back. I felt the thud from 25 metres away. Then came the horrible shrieks of a dog frightened and in pain.

She bolted back over to me and screamed her lungs out for a few minutes. Then she stopped screaming and stood next to me shaking the poor little thing. I think she may have knocked the wind out of herself and it frightened her. I've heard her yelp before from pain, but this was pain plus panic all in one and I felt terrible. I've only ever heard a dog yelp like that when it's been hit by a car, so I thought she had really done herself an injury at first.

She seams to have bounced back well and soon after she was chasing the ball again, so I don't think there is any permanent injury. She is moving well now and doesn't appear to have any lumps or bumps.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh no I hope Zsa Zsa is ok, she must have give herself a bit of a fright there. It is an awful feeling when they hurt there self, I'm still getting over Bella's accident on Monday. All I can say is, thank god for kongs and peanut butter


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Poor Zsa Zsa sound like she really winded herself. Lots of cuddles and TLC.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Poor baby!! Hope she is doing okay! 

Willie hurt his back a couple of weeks ago, although I didn't see it happen. It was awful. He was clearly in a lot of pain. Rushed him to the Vet. They (the doctor and the tech) both said it sounded like a pinched nerve in his back, not uncommon in athletic dogs. Anyhow, a one-week course of Prednisone and muscle relaxers, and he's back to his old tricks. 

I do hope your Zsa Zsa doesn't need any drugs. I absolutely hate giving steroids of any sort, but sometimes it is unavoidable.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad to hear Zsa Zsa is going to be fine. That is never a good feeling as a parent. I had a lab that would do that every now and then. That lovely knucklehead never learned. I am sure your smart girl will not do that again anytime soon. 

Joe


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh gosh. I absolutely hate that screaming dog noise. It makes it very difficult for me to remain calm. I'm glad she had no real injuries bec it's awful when that happens. I love having two Vs but my nervousness and paranoia about injury is exponentially amplified with them running around crazy.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Poor little girl - I'm sure she'll be back to normal soon! I hate when they get hurt, but they bounce back so quickly - she's probably already forgotten it.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Aw, poor thing. That would have broken my heart if I witnessed that. Glad she's bounced back!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh poor Zsa Zsa! Sounds like she is doing OK though. Funny that your title is "back-flip fail". My roommate is always telling me to teach Oquirrh how to do a back-flip....the roommate isn't impressed with our other tricks. My boyfriend's comment was, "If any dog could do a back-flip it would be a Vizsla." Good try, Zsa Zsa!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Poor Zsa Zsa! It's never fun to learn something the hard way. She won't neglect balance or body position again.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

jld640 said:


> Poor Zsa Zsa! It's never fun to learn something the hard way. She won't neglect balance or body position again.


There is no guaranty she won't do it again. My June will get so into getting the ball that she forgets she has to land. I don't throw balls high directly over her head for this reason. Its scary to watch them leap high, do a twist backwards in the air, and you know they have no way of landing on their feet.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

frightening stuff, hope little lass is okay


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Poor Zsa Zsa! Cooper tumbled head-over-heels down the stairs at my mom's house the other day. She was so upset, but Cooper's doing fine with nothing bruised or broken. These dogs are almost indestructible...


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I know that sound you speak of and it is a scary one. I remember the sound kauzy let out when he was attacked by the 2 Dobermans. It instantly put me into action and scared the sh!t out of me.

Next time, tell her she needs to tuck her feet and stick the landing. Glad to hear she wasn't injured


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Little Zsa Zsa pulled up fine today, no stiffness or restricted movement and I can't feel any lumps or bumps that might have appeared overnight. She was back to her "Driven" self on this morning's walk and is now happily munching on a bone in the shade in the back yard. Happy daze! 

She's a tuff little nugget that girl.


----------

